
Shipping a Visual Refresh Continuously - drob
https://heap.io/blog/engineering/engineering-our-visual-refresh
======
awhitty
Hey! Author here. After talking to folks who have taken on similar projects at
their jobs, I realized there wasn't much discussion around how to happily pull
off a UI refresh or redesign, and I wanted to share the philosophy we used to
make ours a success. Happy to chat and compare notes about how folks have
executed similar projects.

